# Seromas - information needed? UPDATED PICS



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi guys, me again (sorry)

For those of you who have been following my exploits with my darling old hairless girl, Katie, I need to pick your brains once again.

She's got a fluid build up (now the size of the original lumps in her armpits) behind her stitches. I've shown the vet on Monday, and he said it was fine, but they've grown since then. They don't appear to have grown much more today, but I don't think I'm an accurate judge as I'm constantly looking at them.

I called the vets today, who say she might need to come in for an anti-inflammatory. I can't get to the vets until friday, (I hope) so I was thinking of perhaps using some Ibuprofen in the meanwhile? Is that ok?

She's also on Baytril and Doxy

How long should they stay/how big should I expect these seromas to get? I've never had a rat that's had one before, so am not 100% sure on when I should start to worry or not.




Oh and as a side note; she's feeling much better. No further wheezing, she's eating (she's drinking quite a lot though) and is running around like she usually does (albiet a little loose on the legs - but I'm starting to think that's here to stay). Tonight, actually, she felt well enough to climb up the inside of the leg of my PJs after my bath (I wear huge sweatpants as PJ bottoms) while my arms were full of towels, and LouLou and my book and decided that crotch-riding was much more fun than her regular mode of transport.

So getting out of the bathroom and back downstairs took a lot of effort on my part - and a lot of fun on hers


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Definitely give her the ibuprofen, it might help a bit, even if there's just discomfort from the pressure. The fluid buildup (seroma) will have to reabsorb into the body and since there's so much will take awhile. If it doesn't start to reabsorb in a few days then your vet will need to drain the fluid. 

So glad to hear that nasty URI is improving, she really had us scared there!!! 8O


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Ah, I was just waiting for your words of wisdom, thank you 

I was going to rush her in to see the nasty vet tonight, but last time I took Jake with a haematoma (sp?) she poked and prodded his lumps with needles, and Katie's got a very nervous constitution when it comes to this vet - so Ibuprofen will have to do for now I think.

Two of the lumps have stopped growing - one of them still looks a little bigger this morning but hopefully it's because she got super adventurous last night and disappeared under my bed for a run around. I'll try and get some pics for you later on  - someone needs to tell her she's RECOUPERATING after an OPERATION and SERIOUS respiritory problems! Silly girl lol

I'll give her some of that Ibuprofen tonight - at least if it is that causing a reaction, mum will be home and we'll be able to rush her to the vets.

Thanks Lilspaz!

Oh, ps. IF they need to get drained - what's usually the procedure? I'm assuming anaesthetic?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Never been through this particular joy yet, but I am pretty sure its a quick whiff of gas, a lancing (like an abscess) and draining.

Sorry I didn't see your post til just now...*Me blind*


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Oh well, I can safely assume she'll be in a mood with me again then? Lol

I hope it won't come to that, Jake had a HUGE haematoma (I give up with the spelling of it) on his shoulder that grew to almost the size of his head within the time I was at work (8am-6pm) and it took a long while for it to reabsorb. All he had was antibiotics and anti-inflammatory - I'm hoping that should clear it up for Katie too, I can't imagine them being too different.

*cross fingers, touch wood..all that lucky stuff*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Just watch for signs of pain...the pressure is hurting her. 
Can we get pics? I just wanna oooh over another little nakie girl.

And slightly OT, I have a couple of pics posted in the Rat Homes section of Lisbet (Bella's scratched up sister).


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Seromas - information needed?*

Pics? We'll start off with the clinical pics...



















The one on the right has gone down quite a bit, the big one on the left is still quite huge, but I've noticed that it's a lot squidgier tonight, so I think that's good?

And here's the gorgeous girl (looking none too pleased, she doesn't like sitting on my mum OR getting pics taken - so she's got the worst of both in these)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Aint she cuuuuuute???

I'm going to go check out Lisbet now


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I would say that is definitely a seroma! It looks exactly what Meeha had (RIP) after her surgery. Meeha was a naughty girl adn ripped her stitches open adn the fluid drained that way but I was told that it could take up to two weeks or more for the fluid to reabsorb. Nothing to worry about though and the vet told me that draining it would jsut cause it to refill with more fluids. Basically the seroma is fluid building up in the caivity where the tumor was. It will take time for that to heal and go back to normal. glad she is doing so much better!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

For all her good behaviour and putting up with me ferrying her to and from the vets - I made her a nice pink and purple cube hammock.

But in true Katie style - she's laying on top of it, rather than in it.


----------

